# Having to fake facial expressions



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

It's such tiring work pretending to be normal!!!!


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with you. People think I'm fine cause I gotta fake it!


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

It's beginning to feel like a crumbling mask. The insincerity of it all makes me feel like I'm evil. It's really quite difficult.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, people think I am fine. Even my closest friend has not realised anything.

My therapist asked me yesterday: "How would others describe your change?"
I replied: "They would not describe it at all, caus they do not notice."

And that is the truth.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> It's beginning to feel like a crumbling mask. The insincerity of it all makes me feel like I'm evil. It's really quite difficult.


It is not fake to be civil and friendly - don't feel evil or insincere. What else can we do?

There is little success in getting people to understand our bizarre lives.

If we say,

_You look unreal but your real
I love you but can't feel emotion
I can see but am blind
I am rational be can't think clearly
I am sick but all the medical tests look healthy_

What would/do people think? Many run or avoid you. Others stop taking you seriously. Or placate, 'there, there, now &#8230; you're just a little upset'.

So we plod along with only a little change in outward appearance between good days and bad days. Putting our public persona forward with a smile. Working toward experiencing 'normal' on our own.

I really wish everyone on the planet could experience just 1 week (no need to be too cruel) of DP/DR.


----------

